
Senior Engineers Reduce Risk - signa11
https://hackernoon.com/senior-engineers-reduce-risk-5ab2adc13c97#.5hmzokhuw
======
brudgers
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12115327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12115327)

